# Progress for July



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I have been working my fingers at night and every chance I get, to add more length to my paper piecing quilt. I now have all the scrap fabrics done and sitting in a basket. I am just getting the white stars made as the plastic templates become available.
So how far have I gotten, well here it is. I am about a third of the way there, I think?http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

That looks lovely.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how the project was coming along. It is just beautiful!!!

I know sewing time in the summer can be challenging but rewarding. :goodjob: I am excited for you. 

Thanks for showing us and keeping us updated. :banana:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Quite the eye catcher. I can&#8217;t wait to see if finished.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful quilt. What a great job!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job! Very pretty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that is remarkably wonderful sewing.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, I've been coming here to drool a lot too & keyjab for a new pic!

Is this a "Tumbling Block" pattern? Such nice volume.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Cowgirl,
It is a star pattern but when you put it all together you actually have two patterns to look at. The white stars and the tumbling blocks.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

How about an August update? 

I know you are busy, summers are, but surely you found a few minutes to do more piecing. 

I think this is so pretty, you are doing a wonderful job.


----------

